#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Returning - Reborn

## Lango

*Long Lost Friends*
_A reintroduction - in the form of a warm letter recieved by you_

*Dear Reader,

My name is Lango, and I hope you dont mind me writing to you like this.

On the 4th of July, a few years ago now, I said my farewells to you all, though only for the time. I vaguely described that my life was busy and that I simply needed to prioritise the important things back then. I can still find the letter (forum post) I addressed to you before my departure. You may not even remember it happening now, but I do.

Now that I think about it, my name has changed, and so has my style of dialect. These things would likely confuse even my closest writing partners.
When I left you, my life was indeed busy as I had said. I had not lied, I loved you and I would never have lied to you. But it was honestly busy in the sense that I was growing.

You see I was young and immature, the love I had for you was childish, and I was therefore not prepared at that time to make the commitment your friendship/companionship required of me. I had so much blooming, growing and basking in the sunlight to do before my personality was truly ripe.

There were times when I tried to return to you, but when I searched you were long gone. I do not blame you, as I would have left too if I could have.

But now, I am married - in a cozy house of my own - with a supportive network of friends and family that have truly watered my spirit and left me feeling a great deal less "busy" than I was when I left you so abruptly. I suppose the reason I found you now is because I truly wanted to.

I will not remind you of my past (my old username) as that girl is not the woman I have become. I do assure you however, that girl is still somewhere inside me, and though she was lost for quite some time, she is now truly ready - the universe has guided her home.

TL;DR
I'm home.

*

----------


## Enigma

Welcome back! We hope you have fun with us again!

----------


## Storm

Welcome Home  :~hippie~:

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome back to RPA, Lango!

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings, and really enjoy hearing that things have improved so much!

----------


## Alura

I mean, a post card would have been nice, but as you've been so lovely about it and written a letter and everything...

Welcome back to RPA!

----------

